# I signed up for a survey...



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

I get contacted out of the blue by some random pollster, asking if I'd be willing to take a survey. I figure what the heck, might as well share my opinion with the masses... I provide my mailing address, and the next thing you know there's this box being delivered to me, and instead of a survey it contains 10 awesome cigars. @Gumby-cr I'll have to post my results on here, since you didn't provide the form you mentioned... :grin2:

Amazingly generous bomb, I can't wait to burn my way through these amazing sticks!


----------



## scott.rice.7127 (Feb 27, 2019)

Nice selection!!!

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

The old pollster trick!


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

So that's what I sent you :vs_laugh: The one all the way on the right is a hand gripper from Smoke Inn. They are already pre-punched. You also said you wanted to try some other BLTC cigars so I provided. Enjoy the smokes :grin2: I still can't find that survey either :wink2:


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

Gumby-cr said:


> So that's what I sent you :vs_laugh: The one all the way on the right is a hand gripper from Smoke Inn. They are already pre-punched. You also said you wanted to try some other BLTC cigars so I provided. Enjoy the smokes :grin2: I still can't find that survey either :wink2:


Awesome selection of sticks, I'm dying to try that Deliverance Nocturne... And that Hand Gripper is something else, I had to look them up and was amazed by how they are packaged like actual grip strengtheners, haha. Thanks again, and if you ever find that survey, let me know. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Nicely done Gum!

Sent from the garage


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Haha... the ole polling scam study... I remember when that started years ago and it still works.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Ha ha , that's a good one indeed! Very good cigars! Good surprise @Gumby-If those don't make you a Maduro lover then not sure there's much hope brother! I figure the day I give up Maddys is the day I quit smoking cigars.


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

Olecharlie said:


> Ha ha , that's a good one indeed! Very good cigars! Good surprise @Gumby-If those don't make you a Maduro lover then not sure there's much hope brother! I figure the day I give up Maddys is the day I quit smoking cigars.


Thankfully I've essentially always been a fan of maduro/sun grown above all else, so the sticks he sent are right up my alley. :grin2:


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> Thankfully I've essentially always been a fan of maduro/sun grown above all else, so the sticks he sent are right up my alley. :grin2:


J
The Morphine and Deliverance are two of my favorites!


----------



## the camaro show (Nov 21, 2018)

What’s this scam? I’ve never heard of it.


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Poll slammed!









Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

Sine_Qua_Non said:


> I get contacted out of the blue by some random pollster, asking if I'd be willing to take a survey. I figure what the heck, might as well share my opinion with the masses... I provide my mailing address, and the next thing you know there's this box being delivered to me, and instead of a survey it contains 10 awesome cigars. @Gumby-cr I'll have to post my results on here, since you didn't provide the form you mentioned... :grin2:
> 
> Amazingly generous bomb, I can't wait to burn my way through these amazing sticks!


That is a great set of smokes!!!!

Keep in mind that the Deliverance can be tricky with the draw because of the shape.

Looking at the picture, I'm a little disappointed in you.......The Deliverance and the Hornet should be all the way on the right side height wise, not in the middle. :grin2:


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

the camaro show said:


> What's this scam? I've never heard of it.


Ya gotta stay on your toes, these scammers are always coming up with new tricks!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

that was a serious bomb!


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

ForMud said:


> That is a great set of smokes!!!!
> 
> Keep in mind that the Deliverance can be tricky with the draw because of the shape.
> 
> Looking at the picture, I'm a little disappointed in you.......The Deliverance and the Hornet should be all the way on the right side height wise, not in the middle. :grin2:


I took my OCD a step further and had them lined up by brand and then size. 

Sent from the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

My OCD dictates that they should've been lined up smallest to largest RG left to right

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

@Gumby-cr your on a tear there Adam.
Enjoy those fine sticks @Sine_Qua_Non.


----------



## SLOANER (Dec 28, 2018)

Wow, nice indeed! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

I think I have a voting ballot to send out 
Awesome hit!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Nice hit! Those CAO visions were great smokes back in the day. That thing has some serious age on it..... I've got one left somewhere.


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Nice hit! Those CAO visions were great smokes back in the day. That thing has some serious age on it..... I've got one left somewhere.


I think they still have fivers on Famous. At least that's where I think I got it. I still have that fancy humidor that they came in that lights up with neon lights when I got my first box in like 2007. Pretty useless built in hydrometer though on that thing :grin2:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Gumby-cr said:


> I think they still have fivers on Famous. At least that's where I think I got it. I still have that fancy humidor that they came in that lights up with neon lights when I got my first box in like 2007. Pretty useless built in hydrometer though on that thing :grin2:


Yeah I had one of those plastic humidors lol. Looked cool all lit up but worthless holding cigars. I havent seen those in a long time.....


----------



## Sine_Qua_Non (Oct 20, 2018)

Gumby-cr said:


> I think they still have fivers on Famous. At least that's where I think I got it. I still have that fancy humidor that they came in that lights up with neon lights when I got my first box in like 2007. Pretty useless built in hydrometer though on that thing :grin2:


I cracked up when I saw the box they came in when I was researching that stick you sent me. They probably thought it was futuristic and groundbreaking, hahaha. Looks like people thought very highly of the cigar, though. Definitely curious to try it out.


----------

